# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJtag V2.45 Samsung I889 Boot Repair Now Supported !!!

## mohamed73

*GPGJtag V2.45 Samsung I889 Boot Repair Now Supported !!!* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards
Rahul_Bhutani*

----------

